# Banana Plant



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

How do I propogate banana plants? I love them. I have one thats been in my tank for about 15 days and it looks great, its sent down roots into the substrate and it is getting a new leaf.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They will send up lilly's to the surface. Once that opens, cut it a few inches down and just let it float. It will develop from there but won't grow the tubers.


----------

